# M951 /1951/ helwan 9mm need help



## Xfox (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello I have a helwan 9mm in good shape if not for the barrel was out shooting really light loads in it and the chamber crack 
now i'm trying to fine a barrel for it dose some one know if a 92 barrel will fit this gun or maybe replace the slide and barrel with one off a 92 to make it work ?? or dose some one sell new barrels for this gun
or what has been the fix for barrels for this gun it shot grate was dead on like to fix it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gun Parts Corp. lists Helwan barrels, but shows them "out of stock." I don't know any other US sources.
Maybe look on GunBroker.com, by asking for a search on "Helwan barrel."

Or maybe ask the Egyptian government? (I don't have the e-mail address, though.) :smt033




Jean and I will be away visiting our Rhode Island granddaughter from November 29th through December 14th.
Stay polite, don't cause too much trouble, and we'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------

